# Moving to Thailand - some questions



## PICOW

Dear all!

I am a freelancer, determined to move to Thailand for a year or so .

I have gone through the posts but I need more information.

What am I looking for?

1. Place by the sea
2. Good internet connection is a MUST
3. Good wind (Hua Hin, Phuket etc) since kitesurfing is my passion
4. Lively place (but not Koh Samui - everyone tells me not to go there because its too much of everything).

I want to rent a flat or a small house near the sea (does not have to be RIGHT by the sea).

Which area/town would you suggest? Would Hua Hin or Phuket be by best bet?

I am bringing only my laptop, kite equipment and my eternal passion for ecxploring new cultures and countries! 

Thank you!

Kind regards,
Sebastijan


----------



## Greyman

Hua Hin will be the cheaper place to live. The beach there is about 6 km long with most of it is free from sunbathers. Nice town with tourist areas and Thai areas. Cheap and easy to get to.
Accommodation should be no problem. There are many agencies that can help you find somewhere.


----------



## mamasue

Cha Am, just north of Hua Hin is my favourite place.
Not too touristy, lovely breeze all the time, and not too expensive.


----------



## philobert

mamasue said:


> Cha Am, just north of Hua Hin is my favourite place.
> Not too touristy, lovely breeze all the time, and not too expensive.


could you quote some prices for housing and possible links?

thx

phil


----------



## philobert

philobert said:


> could you quote some prices for housing and possible links?
> 
> thx
> 
> phil


sorry. I should have been specific..... was thinking in the cha am district you spoke of.

many thx

phil


----------



## Minca

PICOW said:


> Dear all!
> 
> I am a freelancer, determined to move to Thailand for a year or so .
> 
> I have gone through the posts but I need more information.
> 
> What am I looking for?
> 
> 1. Place by the sea
> 2. Good internet connection is a MUST
> 3. Good wind (Hua Hin, Phuket etc) since kitesurfing is my passion
> 4. Lively place (but not Koh Samui - everyone tells me not to go there because its too much of everything).
> 
> I want to rent a flat or a small house near the sea (does not have to be RIGHT by the sea).
> 
> Which area/town would you suggest? Would Hua Hin or Phuket be by best bet?
> 
> I am bringing only my laptop, kite equipment and my eternal passion for ecxploring new cultures and countries!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Sebastijan


Just came back from Hua Hin. Lots of Kitesurfing there. Hot (90 F) but always
a warm breeze. Thai people were very friendly. There is good Internet
connection. What we had in the hotel was fast. Lots of Ex-pats in Hua Hin (no too
friendly), so many Western style places, if you need clothes or food.
Didn't look into renting, but there are a lot of homes in the area and several
real estate agents.
Minca


----------



## philobert

Minca said:


> Just came back from Hua Hin. Lots of Kitesurfing there. Hot (90 F) but always
> a warm breeze. Thai people were very friendly. There is good Internet
> connection. What we had in the hotel was fast. Lots of Ex-pats in Hua Hin (no too
> friendly), so many Western style places, if you need clothes or food.
> Didn't look into renting, but there are a lot of homes in the area and several
> real estate agents.
> Minca


what? sorry there.... run on sentence city. you sure your from the land of the free?  sorry  can you be more specific and clear?

thx... and interested. :eyebrows:

phil


----------



## Minca

philobert said:


> what? sorry there.... run on sentence city. you sure your from the land of the free?  sorry  can you be more specific and clear?
> 
> thx... and interested. :eyebrows:
> 
> phil


I was trying to be quick, but that obviously didn't work. Hua Hin is very nice.
The temperature was in the 90's, and it was humid, but there was a constant
warm breeze blowing. 
The Thai people are friendly; as long as you smile at them, most will smile back.
However, many of the ex-pats would not even look at us. 

I saw several places along the beach to go Kite surfing. 

Prices of the new homes we were shown ranged from 4 million to 7.5 million baht,
but I believe you can find cheaper housing. We did not have the time to go to
more than one realtor, but there are several in the area.


----------



## philobert

Minca said:


> I was trying to be quick, but that obviously didn't work. Hua Hin is very nice.
> The temperature was in the 90's, and it was humid, but there was a constant
> warm breeze blowing.
> The Thai people are friendly; as long as you smile at them, most will smile back.
> However, many of the ex-pats would not even look at us.
> 
> I saw several places along the beach to go Kite surfing.
> 
> Prices of the new homes we were shown ranged from 4 million to 7.5 million baht,
> but I believe you can find cheaper housing. We did not have the time to go to
> more than one realtor, but there are several in the area.


fantastic. thanks

phil


----------



## californiabeachboy

I am a Yank, and I just came back from Kata Beach in Phuket. Getting around is difficult because of the taxi mafia, but if you can get over that, I really liked the place


----------



## Dave0

Both top of the range expensive places but very nice.


----------

